# bookstore autolisp - مكتبة الأوتوليسب



## حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف (21 يونيو 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*لاشك أن الأوتوليسب من الأدوات المساعدة جدا بل والضرورية لنا في عملنا , فهي تسهل العمل وتختصر كثيرا من التعب والجهد والوقت الثمين. *
*لذا وبإذن الله سأقوم بجمع أكبر عدد منها ولن يقتصر استخدامها على قسم المساحة والطرق فقط بل وإنما ليستفيد منها حاسب الكميات وحتى المهندس المدني والمعماري والكهرباء والميكانيك وسيتم بإذن الله طرح الأتوليسب مع اختصاره وكيفية استخدامه وفائدته ومن لديه شيئ فليضيفه متكرما علينا ومن يرى تصحيحا لنا فليهدي أخطائنا إلينا والله ولي التوفيق*.


*والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*


----------



## حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف (21 يونيو 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كيف يتم تحميل الأتوليسب لبرنامج الأتوكاد حتى يتم استخدامه والاستفادة منه ؟
نفتح برنامج الأتوكاد ونختار من الأعلى قائمة tools ثم load application نختار الليسب المراد تحميله وذلك من الملف الذي ي حتويه ثم نضغط زر load في هذه الحالة يتم تحميل الليسب للأتوكاد وهو جاهز للاستخدام بعد غلق النافذة ولكن لمرة واحدة وحتى أتمكن من استخدامه بشكل مستمر ودائم دون الحاجة لتحميله في كل مرة أبدأ فيها العمل أختر من نفس النافذة زر *CONTENTS*

ثم أختار add ثم أختار الليسب و مرتين close

هكذا نكون قد انتهينا من تحميل الأتوليسب و اصبح جاهزا للاستخدام بشكل دائم

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله.*


----------



## حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف (21 يونيو 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
في كثير من الأحيان نحتاج لمعرفة مساحة عدة أشكال و محيط هذه الأشكال والحل هو مع ztotm وهو عبارة عن أتوليسب يتم اضافته للاتوكاد حتى نستفيد منه .

بعد تحميل **ztotm نكتب في سطر الأوامر الاختصار وهو **ztotm فيطلب منا تحديد العناصر المراد معرفة مساحتها و محيطها وعددها, نحددها جميعا اما بالنقر على كل عنصر او باستخدام النافذة المستمرة نضغط انتر بعدها فيعطينا مجموع مساحة العناصر ومجموع محيط العناصر وعدد هذه العناصر,وفي حالة كان عنصر داخل عنصر مثلا مربع داخل دائرة او العكس فإنه أيضا يعطينا مجاميع المساحة والمحيط والعدد لهذه العناصر جميعا.
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ولا تبخلوا علينا بالدعاء والذرية الصالحة.*


----------



## عزمي حماد (21 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## احمد الجغرافى (21 يونيو 2013)

جزاكم الله من خيرى الدنيا والاخرة 
واسمحلى ان اضيف معلومة بسيطة 
احيانا يكون اختصار الليسب غير اسمه ولمعرفة اختصار اى ليسب نفتح هالليسب بالنود باد ونبحث عن كلمة defun c وبعدها سنجد اختصار الليسب


----------



## حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف (22 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيك اخي احمد وشكرا كتير لمرورك الكريم وملاحظتك كتيييييير مهمة ومميزة


----------



## حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف (24 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اليوم المشاركة خاصة بقسم المساحة
من المعلوم أن كل مساح يحتاج لاستخراج احداثيات النقط
من المخطط كي يقوم بتنزيلها على الواقع باستخدام التوتل وهناك عدة طرق للحصول على هذه الاحداثيات واحدى هذه الطرق هو الاتوليسب cop فما عليك سوى تحميل اللسب كما تعلمنا ومن ثم كتابة cop في شريط اوامر الاتوكاد ثم ok وبعدها نضغط على النقطة المراد معرفة احداثياتها ثم نضغط في المكان المراد كتابة هذه الاحداثيات فيه فتظهر لدينا ويمكن التحكم بحجم الخط بالدخول الى اعدادات القياسات والخط واختيار الحجم المناسب والأغلب هو حجم 0.5
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف (25 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

في بعض الأحيان نحتاج لأن نكتب إحداثيات ووصف نقطة ما على المخطط والحل هو مع أتوليسب xyzd يعني الاحداثي الشرقي والشمالي والمنسوب والوصف وللحصول على ذلك نقوم بتحميل الليسب للاتوكاد ولاستخدامه نكتب الاختصار wrco
وبعدها نضغط على النقطة المراد استخراج احداثياتها ثم نختار مكان كتابة الاحداثيات على الشاشة ومن ثم كتابة المنسوب ثم وصف النقطة (منهول عمود انارة ....) واخيرا نختار حجم الخط لتكبير وتصغير الكتابة.
يمكننا اختيار مقياس خط مناسب قبل البدء بالعمل وعندها نترك مقياس الرسم 1 عندما نصل للخيار الاخير اثناء تطبيق الليسب.
والنتيجة سنحصل على الاحداثيات الثلاث مع وصف النقطة وبشكل جميل وانيق و على شاشة الرسم مباشرة.
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.


----------



## البرنس رامى (27 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم نشكر لكم هذا المجهود العظيم والمكتبة الجميلة واسمحوا لي ان اشارك بمجهود بسيط في هذا العمل 
فهذا ليسب مهم جدا في حساب مساحات مجموعة من الاشكال المغلقة مثل القواعد والاعمدة والمسطحات المختلفة 
وكذلك ليسب لحساب مجموع اطوال عدة خطوط متفرقة


----------



## حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف (29 يونيو 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اليوم معي أتوليسب بس للأسف ما عرفت كيف أستخدمه ياريت تجربوا في وتخبرونا شو طلع معكون إبداعات
ملاحظة:الليسب بيشتغل على أكتر من اختصار وكل اختصار بيعطي امر جديد ولمعرفة هالاختصارات فتحو الليسب ببرنامج النصوص نوت باد لتشوفوا اختصاراتو
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله*


----------



## حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف (29 يونيو 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
عندما تحتاج لمعرفة مساحة شكل من الأشكال المنتظمة أو غير المنتظمة فربما تكون قطعة أرض حدودها مختلفة أي لا تمثل شكل منتظم فما عليك سوى استخدام الليسب التالي .
بعد تحميل الليسب الى الاتوكاد اكتب الامر car اختر نقطة داخل الشكل المراد معرفة مساحته و اضغط كليك بالزر الايسر للماوس لتختار مكان كتابة قيمة هذه المساحة والجميل به انه يعطينا المساحة مكتوبة على الاتوكاد ومميزة باللون الاصفر
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله.*


----------



## حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف (29 يونيو 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
في بعض الأحيان وبعد أن نقوم برسم شكل من الأشكال نضطر لأن نكتب كتابات تدل على هذا الشكل وهنا نضطر لأن نرسم سهم دلالي لكي نربط بين الشكل وبين الكتابة والحل مع الأتوليسب التالي.
حمل الأتوليسب للاتوكاد واكتب الأمر cd في سطر الأوامر اختر نقطة من الشاشة لتكون هي بداية السهم اي رأس السهم ثم اختر النقطة الثانية وهي نقطة انعطاف السهم وثم النقطة الثالثة وهي مكان الكتابة عندها تظهر رسمة السهم الدلالي وبعدها اختر مقياس الكتابة وبعدها زاوية الكتابة على الشاشة ثم اكتب ما تريد ولفصل التعليمة اضغط كليك بالماوس خارج مستطيل الكتابة ثم اسكيب زر الهروب ويمكنك التحكم بمكان الكتابة على السهم عن طريق الضغط عليها ثم تحريكها بالماوس من نقطة الانتقاء
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله*


----------



## aymanmohammed73 (2 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف (3 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
عندما تحتاج لاستخراج عدد كبير من احداثيات النقط في جدول خارجي فإنك بحاجة لهذا الليسب.
قم بتحميل الليسب الى الاتوكاد واكتب الامر i في سطر الاوامر و بعدها اكتب اسم المستند النصي مع اللاحقة مثلا (hazem.txt) ثم اكتب من اي رقم تريد الترقيم مثلا 1 وبعد ذلك قم بالنقر على النقط المطلوبة من شاشة الرسم وعند الانتهاء قم بالبحث بالكمبيوتر على اسم الملف مع اللاحقة وهو عبارة عن مستند نصي ستجد بداخله ارقام النقط مع x,y علما ان ارقام النقط ستظهر مكتوبة على شاشة الرسم.
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف (3 يوليو 2013)

*
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
هذا الليسب له نفس عمل الليسب السابق ولكن عند كتابة اسم الملف لاداعي لكتابة اللاحقة وله ميزة اخرى هو ان الرقم على شاشة الرسم يكتب قريب من النقطة المختارة على خلاف الاول حيث ان المسافة تكون ابعد لتشغيل الليسب حمله واكتب sr2.
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله*


----------



## حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف (3 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
هذا الليسب نفس الليسب السابق تماما ولكنه افضل حيث ان الرقم يكتب بجوار النقطة تماما وحجم النص متناسق مع مقياس الرسم وللتشغيل اكتب sr1.
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله.


----------



## حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف (3 يوليو 2013)

*
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
عندما يكون لدينا نص مكتوب على شاشة الاتوكاد ونريد أن نزيحه للأسفل بمقدار معين نستخدم هذا الليسب حيث انه بعد التحميل نكتب tl في سطر الاوامر وبعدها نختار النص وبعدها مقدار المسافة وبعدها انتر ونضغط على النص ليتم ازاحته بالشكل المطلوب.
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله*


----------



## حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف (3 يوليو 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
هذا الليسب من أهم الليسبات التي يحتاجها المساح في جميع أعماله.
نحمل الليسب الى الاتوكاد
نكتب الامر poz نختار اول نقطة ثم نختار ثاني نقطة ثم نختار رقم نقطة البدية 1مثلا ثم نختارمكان الزاوية اليسرى العلوية من الجدول فيقوم بانشاء جدول على الشاشة مكتوب فيه اسم ورقم النقطة p1 p2 p3 ....الخ
و x,y,z وبعد ذلك نتابع النقر والاختيار للنقط المراد احداثياتها ليكمل ادراجها تحت النقطتين الاولى والثانية على الجدول مع ترقيم كل نقطة على الرسم.
هذا الليسب مفيد جدا عند ترقيم واستخراج احداثيات الاوتاد-البايلات حيث انه في الغالب يزيد عددها عن الف وتد.
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*


----------



## حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف (4 يوليو 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
فين المشاركات يا أساتذة يللا بدنا همة الجميع من شان نجمع أكبر عدد بالمكتبة*


----------



## حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف (4 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اليوم جبتلكون ليسب يعتبر ثورة لكل مساح :75: شكرا شكرا لا داعي للتصفيق:56:
اختصار الليسب هو poicor بعد تحميله للاتوكاد وتنفيذ الأمر يطلب اسم الطبقة وبعدين ارتفاع النص وبعدين الرقم يلي رح نبدأ الترقيم من عنده وبعدين نقطة الزاوية اليسارية العليا من الجدول الذي ستوضع به النقاط على شاشو الاتوكاد وبعده نحدد العناصر المراد احداثياتها X , Y وبعد التحديد سيعطيك عدد العناصر ثم اوووووووووك :20: وعندها سينشئ جدول به احداثيات جميع العناصر المعينة مهما كان عددها.
بالنسبة للنقط يعطينا احداثيات النقطة والدوائر والاقواس يعطينا احداثيات المركز أما الخطوط المستقيمة ككقطع او بولي لاين فيعطينا احداثيات نقطة البداية فقط وهكذا ....
بتمنى الكل يجربو ويعطينا رأيو وتقييمو للموضوع خلي الكل يستفيد والمميز بهالليسب شغلتين اول وحدة انه بيكتب الرقم عالنقطة تماما وفينك تتحكم بمقياس الخط والشغلة التانية والاهم انه بيحطلك جميع النقط بطبقة جديدة انت بتسميها.
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله:1:


----------



## حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف (4 يوليو 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله*:56:
اختصار الليسب idta ندخل ارتفاع النص وليكن واحد نختار نقطتين من الشاشة وتمثلان يمين ويسار الصف ثم نختار نقطتين على الشاشة تمثلان جهة العمود ثم عرض العمود الاول وعرض العمود الثاني ثم الارتفاع بين صفين متتاليين من الجدول ثم نقطة بداية كتابة الجدول وهي الزاوية العليا اليسارية وبعد ذلك نقوم باختيار النقط ليتم كتابة رقم على النقطة وادراج هذا الرقم مع احداثيات النقطة في جدول على الشاشة ونتابع باختيار النقط المطلوب احداثياتها الى النهاية.
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56:


----------



## engtarq (4 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف (6 يوليو 2013)

حياكم الله جميعا وبارك بكم


----------



## حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف (6 يوليو 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
عندما يكون لدينا عدد كبير من القطع المستقيمة والتي نريد أن نعرف مجموع أطوالها بسرعة وسهولة عندها نحن بحاجة إلى أتوليسب *sumlen *
حمله واطلبه في سطر الاوامر حدد القطع دفعة واحدة ثم انتر فيعطينا مجموع اطوال هذه القطع دفعة واحدة
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله*:75:


----------



## حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف (7 يوليو 2013)

:1: السلام عليييييييكم ورحمة الله

معي اليوم اتوليسب غاية بالأهمية ومن أساسيات أعمال المساحة وهو لحساب احداثيات نقطه بطريقة التقاطع الخلفي(resection )
ماهو التقاطع الخلفي:هو إحدى الطرق الهندسيه المتبعه في حساب احداثيات نقطة التمركز
وذلك برصد وقياس الزاويا فقط بواسطة جهاز مساحي إلى ثلاث نقاط على الأقل, معلومة الإجداثيات و تحيط بنقطة التمركز أو تقع كلها في اتجاه واحد بدون قياس أي مسافه
الفائده من التقاطع الخلفي:حساب احداثيات نقطة التمركز اللازمه لإجراء اعمال المسح الطبوغرافي بوجود ثلاث مراصد أخرى لايمكن الوصول اليها ولكن يمكن رصدها
أو يمكن الوصول اليها ولكن بزمن كبير.



ويوجد مزيد من الشرح والرسم في المرفقات.
أرجو الدعاء لي ولمن قام بعمله فأنا فقط قمت بنقله لتعم الفائدة عالجميع
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## حسام بوشكش (11 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك


----------



## حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف (25 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا لمرورك أخي حسام


----------



## محمود 2015 (20 مايو 2018)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أبوطلعت العفيري (5 يونيو 2018)

جزاكم الله خيرا وسأحاول رفد الموضوع بما أملك من ليسبات


----------

